# Fliphost LA SSD KVM Beta



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shortly I will be adding both a new location and KVM to our offering. I figured I would take the time to do a short beta test of the service to make sure it is up to par.

I have the following:


4 Cores
2GB RAM
15Gb Disk
1Gbps
1 Ipv4
Location LA

Order link for this beta is: HERE

All orders will be manually activated later tonight. All must pass fraud check to be approved.

I would love to hear any and all feedback. Feel free to post here or pm me/open a ticket.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

What network will this be?  Upstreams?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What network will this be?  Upstreams?


While it may not be your favorite. It is colocrossing inside quadranet.

I do however have plans to make myself stand out from the other hosts within the same area.

The same self restore file level backups are being worked on for the KVM servers and should be hopfully working soon.

Free Rage4 is still included as well as free offloaded SQL in that location as well as a few other things I would rather keep silent for the moment.

Please sign up for the beta, I would appreciate any feedback that you may have either critical or positive.

-Alex


----------



## vanarp (Jun 9, 2013)

Signed up for beta testing


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Signed up for beta testing


Awesome thank you. 

I will begin activating them once I finish up a few more things (final touches).

-Alex


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

All those that passed fraud check should be activated


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there any particular feedback that you want during the beta test period.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

@WebSearchingPro

Generally:

How well it performs

Anything that isn't working that should

Something broken

Improvement suggestions

etc

All this considering that others are hitting it hard during the beta as well.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

For those clients that need their solusvm username just open a ticket:

I mistakenly left it out of the welcome email.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 9, 2013)

What reinstalls/CD options are you planning to add in the future. One odd thing I did notice is that the SSH password I entered during checkout / got an email containing didn't work but a quick re-install fixed that problem.

Edit: Seems that the CentOS 6.4 Minimal does not install properly. I can't SSH into it after a reinstall. Debian and Ubuntu installs work though.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

@WebSearchingPro

Reinstalls will have much more templates. All the major OS's and desktop versions as well if they are wanted.

The SSH password is a minor setting that I just have not changed yet. It will not be like that after the beta.

We will also allow supplying of ISOs most likely


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Alex.   I'll sign up and give it a spin.  Haven't been on their network out there in California before and long been a kicker of Quadranet's network.   Who knows, since you are there, maybe I'll be impressed


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Thanks Alex.   I'll sign up and give it a spin.  Haven't been on their network out there in California before and long been a kicker of Quadranet's network.   Who knows, since you are there, maybe I'll be impressed


Thanks and glad to hear you are signing up. If you want the best results in testing/benchmarking you would probably be best to wait until tomorrow to benchmark if you signup tonight (Everyone seems to be hitting it at once).

As for the network I have copied this from a comment from the mirror LET post:



> Download speed from CacheFly: 23.1MB/s
> 
> Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 26.3MB/s
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh boy, the LET'ers are gong to crunch and bang the server.

Any idea of what the network upstream / provider blend is?  Those speeds look good, better than average for certain.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Oh boy, the LET'ers are gong to crunch and bang the server.
> 
> Any idea of what the network upstream / provider blend is?  Those speeds look good, better than average for certain.


I will double check, I know I asked what the blend was but it may be back a whiles.

I will get back to you on that.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 9, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> copied this from a comment from the mirror LET post


 

Yeah the network I/O seems to be pretty sporadic at the moment so I'll probably wait to continue benchmarking, however the disk seems to be fairly fast, I was getting something like 930MB/s.

What kind of disk setup are you running?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 9, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Yeah the network I/O seems to be pretty sporadic at the moment so I'll probably wait to continue benchmarking, however the disk seems to be fairly fast, I was getting something like 930MB/s.
> 
> What kind of disk setup are you running?


8 x Intel 520s - LSI 9266 8i + BBU


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 10, 2013)

ServerBear:

June 9, 2013 PM: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/10/KQja9Gcpp3IDKkaN

June 10, 2013 AM: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/10/qUHzhr0gGbL4OGgy

June 10, 2013 PM: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/11/Mtzz1RVojbggRWu5

-Will update over the next few days-


----------



## thuvienvps (Jun 10, 2013)

Serverbear bench: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/06/10/GUpp56dDcMVGTdZl

Freevps bench:


CPU model : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
Number of cores : 4
CPU frequency : 1999.999 MHz
Total amount of ram : 1877 MB
Total amount of swap : 0 MB
System uptime : 3:19, 
Download speed from CacheFly: 18.9MB/s 
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 25.7MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 40.6MB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 10.8MB/s 
Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 7.78MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 8.14MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 7.06MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 47.3MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 79.8MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 15.7MB/s 
I/O speed : 865 MB/s

Very good performance! Glad to list your current offfer here!


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Any idea of what the network upstream / provider blend is?  Those speeds look good, better than average for certain.


Just an update on that:

pccw, telia, nlayer


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 13, 2013)

All people who helped out with the beta should check their email for a special suprise.


----------

